# Looking for DTG order fulfillment



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

I currently have a line of shirts I designed and screen print myself, that I sell mainly through etsy. I would like to continue screen printing the line of shirts I currently have, but begin adding some new prints that would require a DTG printer.

Eventually I would like to purchase a DTG printer but at the moment I would feel more comfortable using a order fulfillment service while I grow that side of my business out. 

I prefer handling the sales and customer service on my own so I would like to continue using etsy to list and sell my products through. 

Ideally, I would like find an order fulfillment company that would allow me to list the product on my etsy page for a customer to purchase directly through me. When a order is sold that requires the DTG order fulfillment, I would send over the order details, along with payment, to the order fulfillment company who would then print the shirt and send it directly to my customer. That way I could test out a variety of new designs that require DTG and continue to sell my current screen printed line through the same page. 

During my initial research I have come across a few order fulfillment companies that advertise themselves as being able to integrate with online selling platforms such as etsy. I’m not looking for full integration (where every order would bypass me and go directly to the order fulfillment company) because only a portion of the designs on my page will require DTG printing. Are there any particular order fulfillment companies that would allow me to sell in this manner? 

All of the shirts I sell come with my log printed on the back directly underneath the collar. The logo is pretty small (about 4” x 1”) and wouldn’t require much ink or time to print. When pricing DTG order fulfillment services it seems to be about $13.50 for the shirt and full color front print. Then to add a back print it is about $9.00 more! I imagine that is for a full color back print and a bit too pricey for a small 1 color logo. Are there any order fulfillment companies that will print a small logo on the back for a discounted price (was thinking like $.50 or $1.00 extra per shirt)?

At the moment I print on District Threads brand tees. Does anyone know of a order fulfillment company that uses that brand of shirts? 

Do order fulfillment companies require you to fill out a long term contract with them or anything? I would only like to use the services for a few months while I test the waters with the new line. I would also like to ensure that I retain full copyright on the designs I get printed through their order fulfillment service. 

Any help would be appreciated. During my initial research I came across printaura that seemed pretty good. Any feedback on them would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## 13thDestiny (May 10, 2016)

Hey!

I might be able to help. I have a team that does DTG. 

Although for the ship and purchase only per customer feature. You might want 
to check out teespring dot com. 

But if you were able to purchase a good quantity up front I could help. 
Also with your branding on the back collar. Depending on the quantity. 
We should be able to get it to $1

Just shoot me an email loudgfx1 at gmail. Pricing depends on design, quantity, and shirt.

Good Luck
Maurice


----------

